# A Cactus Flower



## Battou (Aug 2, 2009)

Taken with Canon Macro FD 100mm on Canon Bellows FL on Canon EF, ASA 800 (Uncropped Full Frame)






Bigger here


The woman who owns the cactus told me what it is bt I can't for the life of me remember...

Also the spotty white in the background is a paper towel...I sort of had no choice in that, but I was not going to complain since she did call me over to see it and I got this oppertunity to shoot it and the flowers where gone the following day.


----------



## Dagwood56 (Aug 2, 2009)

Very nice. Love the colors!


----------



## Ganoderma (Aug 2, 2009)

very nice shot!  looks like maybe a Mammillaria sp. to me.


----------



## Battou (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks


----------

